# Shears: Master Grooming Tools or CC?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't a clue but hopefully someone in the know will post soon. Thought I would bump this up. It looks like Lula has great hair for you to work with. I think people will probably tell you see what fits your hand well. It is a very individual thing.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

LauraRose said:


> I'm looking to buy straight & curved shears for my mini.
> 
> I found these, curved & straight:
> http://http://www.petedge.com/produ...s-Curved-Shears/pc/190/c/214/sc/279/56648.uts
> ...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I personally would goo with clearance CC shears but I don't have any since they din' fit my hands. If you are just looking for shears to groom your own dog then set a budget first & go from there. I have for day to day client grooming Heritage, Davis, Ryan's, Onyx & Beauty shears from Lexon & Blue Ribbon. Shear price range from $60-125.

For my own competition Poodles Kamisori shears from the Beauty line 3 of them now & love them, Eric Salas shears sold through Kenchii or if at a trade show I got a great deal of 1/2 off. Shears normally priced from $250-580. But I have gotten GREAT deals on all of these shears & have not paid over $150.00 If you are patient there are great deals out there.


Also if on FB then check out Barter Pet Groomer. Kenchii brand new shears, clippers, used shears for a great deal. I bought my Sharkfin thinners on there for a steal. That would be 1 of my first places to look. Also if you like smaller shears then check out Beauty lines. I think it is Scissor Mall that has distributors throughout the US, check to see if anyone is near you to try out shears.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

None of the links posted work for me...


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Ive never seen anyone write anything good about Master Grooming Tools. I got a Master Grooming table, and am happy with it so far, but have avoided their shears, etc.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I went with the CC clearance shears, for now. 

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. 

I'm sure I'll be upgrading if need be. 

I'm loving learning to groom Lula!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Received today:








Shears are on their way too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

